# Magia por categorías > Magia de Salon y escenario >  pesadilla del profesor ((ayuda))

## jero_quiroga

hola amigos, no se si el nombre del efecto es este, pero no me lo acuerdo buen al nombre, pido perdon por eso.
EL juego es el que se muestra 3 sogas de distinto tamaño y se vuelven del mismo tamaño.
Es un juegaso, pero necesitaria algunos consejos de presentacion, como lo puedo presenar, etc.
muchas gracias anticipadas
un abrazo

----------


## nick63nick

utiliza el buscador, ya hay algún hilo sobre este juego.

Saludos mágicos.
Alejandro

----------


## jossan

Yo lo primero que hago al cortar las cuerdas decirle al espectador q se esta equivocando. Le digo al espectador que me sujete las 3 cuerdas iguales y al cogerlas son distintas. Le echo una bronquilla y luego los arreglo.
Concluyo uniendo dos trozos de cuerda y usando el tercero para algun juego de escapismo.

----------


## Nevermore

Yo lo que hago, una vez cortada la cuerda en tres, es decir al público si se han fijado que una de las cuerdas es un poquito más larga y la otra un poquito más corta. Como no se aprecia, hago la transformación, y ahora ven una mucho más corta y otra mucho más larga, causando las risas del respetable. Pero, digo, que con esas cuerdas no puedo hacer el juego, asi que, de nuevo transformación, y vuelven a ser tres cuerdas del mismo tamaño.

Saludos

----------


## Diegp

Hola a todos!!
Yo lo que hago es salir ya con las tres cuerdas en las manos....luego las voy enseñando una por una y me las voy colocando en el hombro, una vez enseñadas las 3 por separado, las recojo y empiezo con la pesadilla del profe.....
Saludos

----------


## jero_quiroga

hola a todos y gracias por contestar
diegp yo hago el juego como vos, ya empiezo con las sogas cortadas, las hago a als 3 del mismo tamaño, las vuelvo al tamaño original  y lo continuo al juego uniendo las tres sogas y quedandome con una sola

----------


## Nevermore

> hola a todos y gracias por contestar
> diegp yo hago el juego como vos, ya empiezo con las sogas cortadas, las hago a als 3 del mismo tamaño, las vuelvo al tamaño original  y lo continuo al juego uniendo las tres sogas y quedandome con una sola


Y no es mejor salir con la cuerda completa y entera y cortarla ante el público? Lo digo porque creo que así es un poco más límpio y claro a ojos del respetable... O esa es la sensación que me da a mí y, de echo, lo hago así.
Es solo una opinión.

Saludos

----------


## jero_quiroga

hola, bueno si, respeto tu opinion y me parece muy buena.
pero no es que las cuerdaas tienen que tener una medida?
yo en un libro vi que decia que  las cuerdas tenian que tener 15 cm, 60 cm y 102 cm.
que no es asi??  :shock:

----------


## Diegp

Hola!!
Yo cuando empeze con este juego tambien lo hacia con las medidas 15, 60 y 102, pero mas tarde me di cuenta de la de 15 apenas se veia a distancia, y la cambie por una de 25, 30 mas o menos, ya que por lo menos se ve....
Respecto a lo de salir y cortarlas en escena, nevermore, respeto tu opinion, pero no me gusta, ya que si la cortas de verdad, seguramente no te queden muy bien las medidas y si ya llevas marcados los puntos de corte, pues para mi gusto tambien es un poco engorroso....yo al principio, cuando lo aprendi, primero hacia la de rota y recompuesta, y despues la pesadilla del profesor....pero al cabo del tiempo, y gracias a ayudas y comentarios de algunos magos amigos mios de santander, decidi salir como he dicho antes, con las 3 cortadas, hacer este efecto, y luego seguir con mi rutina de cuerdas....
Saludos

----------


## Nevermore

Pues yo siempre la corto en escena y no llevo puntos de corte marcados ni nada parecido. Y los cortes, aunque no queden al milímetro, solo hay diferencias de un centímetro y no más.
Es que no hace falta que las cuerdas quedn exáctamente iguales, eso es indiferente y no influye para nada en el efecto.
Hombre, puede ser que, al principio, cuando lo comiences a practicar, las diferencias de tamaño sean más obvias, pero con la práctica lo acabas haciendo a ojo y quedan los cortes practicamente exactos, es como todo, hay que cogerle el punto.
Y además, el echo de salir con la cuerda completa, como hago yo, da pié a ejecutar una rutina completísima de cuerdas. Yo, por ejemplo, corto primero la cuerda en dos y la restauro y, a continiación, digo que lo voy a complicar un poco cortando las cuerdas en tres.
Os aseguro que no es nada complicado cortar la cuerda en tres.
De echo es uno de los primeros efectos que aprendí, y me lo enseñaron cortando la cuerda.

Saludos

----------


## Jmac

Con respecto a la version de cortar las cuerdas a la vista del publico, vi una version de Romer el Mr. Bean de la Magia, que es bastante entretenida; da mucho juego y varios efectos, que encadenados crean susodicha pesadilla pero de una manera inversa. Yo la ejecuto empezando con las tres cuerdas de diferente tamaño.

----------


## letang

Mag Lari también empieza con la cuerda entera y la corta.
Cuando le vi hacerlo era la primera vez que veía el juego de esta manera, y me encantó.

Sobre las medidas... ¿Por que decís que si las cortas en escena no quedan perfectas? Claro que sí...
Esas medidas con número precisos no son más que detalles para no explicar matemáticamente las proporciones a quien esté aprendiendo por primera vez el juego, pero con un poquito de cabeza (muy poquito) entiendes que la proporción es fácil. La longitud de la cuerda larga, más la de la cuerda corta, deben sumar el doble que la cuerda mediana.

La versión de empezar con la cuerda entera tiene unos movimientos para hacer esto de forma limpia, solo tienes que doblarlas convenidamente y cortar por donde hay que cortar.

Le veo mucha más coherencia, más limpeiza hacerlo todo delante de los espectadores, y haciendo bien la cuenta que da la sensación de que son las 3 iguales, el juego es una maravilla.

----------


## Iván Manso

Yo la empiezo con las tres cuerdas distintas, digo que son tres trozos de cuerda que he encontrado por casa y que algo seguro que se puede hacer con ellas. Las doy a examinar dando mucho incapié en ello, ya que digo que cuando termino de hacer el efecto me dicen que están trucadas... no sé que trucaje puede tener una cuerda, pero eso dice la gente, así que por favor, mírenlas bien. 

Cuando después hago toda la rutina que tengo con ellas la sorpresa es muy grande ya que estás haciendo eso con elementos que ellos han tenido en sus manos y que no tenían nada en especial. 

En mi opinión las dos formas de empezarlo son válidas pero a esta que hago desde hace mas de 12 años le tengo un especial cariño, y, aunque a veces he tenido la tentación de empezar cortándolas (alguna vez lo he hecho pero no me ha llenado para mi estilo) prefiero empezar con tres "retales" de cuerda que he encontrado por casa.

Un saludo

Iván Manso (el cuerdo)

----------


## magomarti

El juego de las tres cuerdas que mas me ha encantado es verlo hacer a MARKO  un mago panameño , tiene unas conferencias sobre las mismas ,geniales.saludos magicos

----------


## guill

Pues yo lo tengo desde hace unos días y me cuesta mucho disimular el primer "paso mágico" del juego.

A parte de la práctica delante del espejo, alguien me puede dar algun consejillo?

Gracias!

----------


## manlex

El mejor consejo es más práctica, y cuando haces el movimiento tramposo de coger el otro cabo, levanta la mirada y mira al público, así te miran a ti y no se fijan en los cabos que coges.
un saludo

----------


## Iván Manso

Hay varias formas de hacer la técnica para que las cuerdas se vuelvan iguales. La clásica es ir recogiendo los extremos uno por uno y ponerlos en la mano para después tirar y que se igualen. 

Yo no lo hago así, enseño una cuerda, otra y otra pasándolas a la otra mano y cuando están en mi mano derecha ya esta todo preparado, con la simple cuenta. Eso sí, por aquí me es imposible explicarlo, muy difícil. 

Un saludo

Iván Manso

----------


## jero_quiroga

bueno gracais por contastar a todos, un saludo
y me gustaria que pongan la charla que usan, un abrazo
p.d: ya se que hay otro hilo de esto, pero hay muchos que por ahi no lo han visto, un abrazo
jero

----------


## Nevermore

> bueno gracais por contastar a todos, un saludo
> y me gustaria que pongan la charla que usan, un abrazo
> p.d: ya se que hay otro hilo de esto, pero hay muchos que por ahi no lo han visto, un abrazo
> jero


También la charla?
Y no sería mejor crear la tuya propia?
Yo, la verdad que mucha charla no tengo, casi que voy contando lo que hago, metiendo gags por medio...

Saludos

----------


## Diegp

Hola a todos!!

Wirotop, ya se que esto no se debe hacer, pero bueno si el espejo no te funciona muy bien o ves que se nota mucho, tienes dos opciones:

  1ª Grabarte y subirlo al foro y que lo veamos y te aconsejemos sobre el primer pase magico que haces.

  2ºMarear a la family un poco y que ellos te aconsejen un poco, los mios por lo menos lo hacen...

La tecnica que yo uso tampoco es la "clasica" por llamarla de alguna forma. Yo lo que hago es irlas enseñando una a una e irmelas posando en el hombro, luego recoger las 3, unir los extremos de estas y llevarme la union de las tres con la otra mano, asi se ve como cambian de tamaño y queda muy guay....

Saludos

----------


## guill

gracias diegp

El espejo sí que funciona, pero me queda mucho camino aún.

Y lo de la family... lo estoy pensando, pero quiero avanzar un poco más. Mi problema, cómo ya comenté, es a la hora de separar... porque bueno, ya sabemos qué se tiene que hacer... y a mi se me nota que hay algo :S

----------


## Aledo

Creo que el problema no está sobre todo en la transformación, sino en la cuenta f****. Es al menos con lo que yo más tuve problema al principio, si me escribes un privado no tendría inconveniente en mandarte un video mostrando como lo hago. Saludos

----------


## javierss2001

Has visto la rutina de Marko?

----------


## Ericmiret

Si ese es un truco de cuerdas seguramente lo encontrarás en cualquier libro de magia con cuerdas (ya hay un hilo sobre esto).

----------


## nick63nick

Yo también soy de los que salen con las 3 cuerdas ya cortadas y con sus medidas, las doy a examinar mientras voy contando la charla.

Utilizo el sistema "clásico", por decirlo de alguna manera y en el momento de hacer la "cuenta", lo que hago es mirar a la 1ª cuerda que cuento, cuando hago el pase para la segunda cuerda, miro al público al tiempo que voy contando y haciendo el pase, justo en el momento que ya tengo separada mi mano derecha con las 2 cuerdas, miro a la mano derecha, dejo pasar un par o tres segundos y miro a mi mano izquierda para enfatizar que es la tercera cuerda, contandola al tiempo y pasandola a la mano derecha. 
La ilusión es perfecta, y el cruce de miradas utilizado es el descrito por J.Tamariz en los 5 puntos, la verdad que me funciona muy bien.

Saludos
Alejandro

----------


## guill

Bueno...

después de unos días de intensa práctica ya no tengo problemas para colocar las cuerdas bien en la mano izquierda y poder igualarlas (utilizo el método de Richard Sanders, que me parece más fácil de "misdirectionar"). 

Y también le estoy dando a la cuenta falsa. Más o menos me sale, pero me da la sensación que el público lo va a cazar. Los que ya lo habéis hecho miles de veces, realmente el público no sospecha nada al coger la 2a cuerda?

Y ya de paso... quienes son los que saben más de cuerdas del foro? A veces me surgen dudas que si las pongo en un hilo nadie contesta... :(

----------


## CharlyAstt

Yo invente una charla sobre 3 hermanos diferentes que van en busca de ayuda a un mago y los hace identicos pero como eran totalmente identicos no se podia diferenciar entre si, por lo tantodecidieron volver a como eran antes pero no se podia ya que necesitaban los polvos magicos del pequeño duende (este es un chico)... ¿¿¿sacando esto de lo del duende, quedaria bien para adultos o lo dejo para chicos :Confused:

----------


## ElIlusionista

Yo este lo uso como final de una rutina de cuerdas. Así que salgo con una cuerda de 2 metros, hago varios cortes con su correspondiente unión y termino con la pesadilla del profesor.

No te puedo dar consejos de presentación porque lo hago solo con música, pero es mejor que te inventes tu una presentación que te venga bien a tu estilo, porque copiar presentaciones, a mi por lo menos, no me hna dado buen resultado.

----------


## CharlyAstt

A esta precentacion la invente yo

----------

